# van insurance, ncb not applicable?



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

done a few comparison quotes on a van im soon to be getting


however im not able to put in my ncb from my car insurance?


im finding the prices coming in to be quite extortionate, as it seems van ncb would start from 0


any tips or advice? any componaies that accept driving experience as a factor for a lower premium?


----------



## ECS (Feb 13, 2013)

Brentacre for one.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

their website doesnt state van insurance


----------



## ECS (Feb 13, 2013)

Call them, they specialise in it.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok thank you


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

I had the same problem when I got my Caddy just over a year ago, have ended up loosing/not being able to use 10 years no claims from my car.
Eventually found one that gave a 4 yerar introductory offer, then moved somewhere cheaper with 5 years ncb this time.

Seemed a bit crazy...I`m still the same careful driver...


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

You can get your ncb mirrowed over to the van


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

:thumb:


TPR1966 said:


> You can get your ncb mirrowed over to the van


Coversure will mirror your ncb .give them a call


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you keeping your car?

If so, as mentioned, we may be able to mirror your car NCB onto a van.

If not, we do have van insurers that will accept private car NCB too.


----------

